# Please help, i'm begging you!



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm going mad, the mrs is getting extremely grumpy. We have the loudest cricket on the planet in our flat, under the fridge freezer where we can't get to it. Neither of us can pull it out, not even enough to tip it up and get under it. We've tried air freshener and a steam cleaner. It goes quiet, just when i think it's dead it starts again. How long would i need to take my reps out of the room for if i used bug spray on it? Or can anyone think of any alternatives?


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

tryed getting a rep after it?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

release a tokay!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't have a tokay, i'm not allowed more lizards lol. I can't send anything after it, the gap under the fridge is tiny and it never ventures out. If it does i think the mrs will slowly torture it


----------



## stephen_942 (Jul 12, 2008)

i have the same problem when my mrs says can u hear that i pretend i cant and she thinks she is going mad works for me


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

stephen_942 said:


> i have the same problem when my mrs says can u hear that i pretend i cant and she thinks she is going mad works for me


That made me laugh. I can't ignore it, it's so loud. It's worse than being naggged at


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I tell ya it's like "nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag nag" its driving me mad raaa! Ok rant over! Phew! Lol we got rid of all the crickets because of this problem, but seems this one refuses to die god damit! Im going to drag that freezer out tomorrow then im going to torture it muhaha:bash:


----------



## PunkAsF82 (Oct 16, 2008)

i has that in my room! loudest escapee under my bed, keeps me awake at night.

one night it went quiet, pulled the bed out to see it, and almost died of fright to see it being munched by a FU**ING huge spider!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

PunkAsF82 said:


> i has that in my room! loudest escapee under my bed, keeps me awake at night.
> 
> one night it went quiet, pulled the bed out to see it, and almost died of fright to see it being munched by a FU**ING huge spider!


 
Well it shut it up didnt it :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ant powder on the floor in front of where it is, and a piece of fruit or something sugary, it will come out for the fruit in the night if it smells it and get hit by the poison. If it's just in a very localised area on the floor this should not affect your reptiles.


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

i had loads of crix escape they are pure evil now i have locust they are nice!!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't had crickets for a while now but there are a few running round still. Thanks for that athraven will give that a try if i can't get it today


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fly Killer?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got that but i need to know how long to keep my reps out of the room


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Get a hoover and use the tube part of it, poke under there with a stick of some description to try and get it towards the hoover.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> I'm going mad, the mrs is getting extremely grumpy. We have the loudest cricket on the planet in our flat, under the fridge freezer where we can't get to it. Neither of us can pull it out, not even enough to tip it up and get under it. We've tried air freshener and a steam cleaner. It goes quiet, just when i think it's dead it starts again. How long would i need to take my reps out of the room for if i used bug spray on it? Or can anyone think of any alternatives?


 get rid of all crix and feed dubia's mate. no smell no stress and most of all no *NOISE*.


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

we are still finding the little boggers now and we have not had any lizards or crickets in the house for ages, the silent brown ones are not silent when they are feeling lonely and start chirping away looking for friends


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm feeding lobsters to my lot now, it's just a few crickets hanging around still


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

to get rid of old crickets running around my flat I've used hormonal bug traps. works great.


----------



## missravenna (Sep 25, 2008)

PunkAsF82 said:


> i has that in my room! loudest escapee under my bed, keeps me awake at night.
> 
> one night it went quiet, pulled the bed out to see it, and almost died of fright to see it being munched by a FU**ING huge spider!


 

i nearly puked just then! i hate spiders


----------

